# [Resolved] Roller coaster tycoon



## Lynne Hamilton (Jun 1, 2001)

I was playing roller coaster tycoon when this happened: GSK Exception Trapper, Exception Raised - Access Violation. I have the disk and it is installed on the computer. Plus i am on here because of trouble with internet explorer and direct x 8. I cannot install loopy landscapes for roller coaster tycoon, it keeps saying error. What does GSK mean?


----------



## LadyLisa (Oct 22, 2000)

There are a number of problem Windows sound and video drivers which don't properly support some Direct X functions used by the game. In most cases, all crashes can be solved by installing the latest Windows driver updates for your sound and video cards from the manufacturers. 
If that isn't the case then you probably need the latest bug-fix patch for the game which you can d/l at http://www.rollercoastertycoon.com/test/downloads/patches.html


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

What OS do you have? There is a bug in the loopy landscapes for winMe, 2k and XP. There is a fix for it on the website Lisa posted... if you download and install the fix, all the problems (at least the "error - trapper" ones) will be fixed. Everything should be ok because to my knowledge that is the only bug in it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The problem was resolved, with the patches posted by LadyLisa being a part of the "fix"...

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=82290


----------



## xx._ppattrriicci (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm having the same problem!
it's very frusterating, im on the LASSSSSST day and that error thing keeps popping up and its driving me INSANE. I want to fix the problem WITHOUT uninstalling rtc.
i DO NOT want to install any new expansions because my computer is slow enough as it is i want to continue playing! it keeps freezingg.

PLEEEEEEEEASE HELPPPP.


----------

